# Anyone suffer from Rosacea?



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

My face is redddd


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I do. My arms get red too. I've never been able to find things that would help it though, even though I've tried. I find it pretty embarrassing, especially because it gets really bad when it's cold or I'm working out and people like to point it out sometimes.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

AlchemyFire said:


> I find it pretty embarrassing, especially because it gets really bad when it's cold or I'm working out and people like to point it out sometimes.


Same here. It's not fun when people point it out. I get a lot of comments about me having gotten a bad "sunburn"...err, not so much.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought it was mainly the face, not the arms.


----------



## Msbmosh (Feb 23, 2014)

its really easy to exacerbate rosacea. it gets hot and sunny where i live so i try to wear a hat everday when I'm outside now.


----------



## catsan (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes. I've been a blusher most of my life and now my face stays redder for longer and i'm getting tiny burst bloodvessels on my face. ahhhh


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I have it and it's worse when I'm out in the cold or after I exercise. I've noticed that it looks way better when I don't eat certain things. I believe I have a sensitivity to wheat and gluten and the more I avoid it, the better my face looks. Last summer, I made it two months without consuming any gluten and my skin never looked better. Then I went on vacation and ate a bunch of pasta and pastries the first night. When I woke up in the morning, my face was super red and bumpy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I mainly get it on my inner cheeks with a bit on my forehead and nose. It was progressign little by little every year. Metronidazole cream seemed to stop and progression and cleared up my forehead completely. My inner cheeks are still sort of red but not nearly as bad as they used to be. The rosacea did not start till my 30s. 

My dad has it on his nose real bad. His nose is way bigger than it should be. His rosacea started fairly early, by age 20 or so. We think maybe his mom had it on her nose too. 3 generations of rosacea....delightful.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

My sister gets it really bad (face, neck) when she drinks alcohol. She develops all these red splotches and big purple streaks. Luckily she's really outgoing and just shrugs it off with jokes etc.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I think I do have it.. I look awful especially after I've had a drink. I was out drinking last night and today I work up and I have spots all over my chest now. Ok maybe that isn't to do with rosacea lol but still. I took my makeup off work one night when I had to sleep over and straight away I was told my face looks really red. I just made excuses for it. But ughh. Hate my skin, keep getting spots too which sucks.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's rosacea or not but my cheek area is completely pink it almost looks inflammed haha. It appeared around the time I was taking pills for my skin so who knows. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to think I had it. I have a naturally red face, but have "raccoon eyes" because the skin around my eyes are pale, normal complexion. Gotta love it - red face, white area around eyes, white neck. I don't wear makeup to cover it up because it's a big part of who I am and I don't mind it. I get asked if I have a bad sunburn or windburn, some people don't believe me when I tell them that that is actually my regular complexion. "No, you definitely have a sunburn." Okay, I'll take note of that and am glad you know way more about my face than myself, who has worn it for 20+ years!

I don't drink, but I know that would make it worse.

Most pictures I look at look a lot worse than my face, so that's why I don't know if I have it. If I do, it's a very mild case.

This is not me, but the picture on the left would be what I sort of look like on a normal day (but whiter around the eyes) - no sunburn, no windburn, no drinking, perfectly healthy (you can tell when I'm sick because I actually get a nice, clear complexion!). When I google-searched, there were pictures of worse (inflammation visible, more isolated, etc.).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My rosacea kind of looks like this. Sort of flushed all the time and before had little teeny tiny bumps (smaller than acne). Used to have it on the forehead too but the metro cream fixed that area. Never had it on my chin.










These are the typical places people get redness/bumps:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My dad's rosacea is basically only on his nose. Maybe a tad on his inner cheeks.

His nose is like this:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

possibly for the last couple of years, but it's quite mild so I can't tell. I have spot issues on my face and other areas, it might be something else instead. 

My doctor didn't really take it seriously at all.. Was just like 'you probably haven't been using spot cream for long enough, try this peroxide stuff' it got rid of the spots I had on my forehead mostly, though towards the end of using it I had an allergic reaction and stopped (I was only meant to use it for a month and there was like a week left anyway.) A few months later spots came back but much more mildly and less obviously. 

Recently I've gotten some noticeable ones in between my eyes though :/ sometimes I get other odd spots but I think those ones are mostly linked to hormones and being on my period. 

I have no idea :/ it bugs me though. Not sure what to do with my skin. There are spots on my back/back of shoulders too, and sometimes a couple of little spots on my chest.

I think my dad's dad had it, I mean I don't know but having looked at pictures and from remembering I think he probably did and I think he was pretty pale. No one on my mums side does, they're all much darker though. Except my grandma, but she doesn't have it (at least not noticeably) anyway.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

jlscho03 said:


> I used to think I had it. I have a naturally red face, but have "raccoon eyes" because the skin around my eyes are pale, normal complexion. Gotta love it - red face, white area around eyes, white neck. I don't wear makeup to cover it up because it's a big part of who I am and I don't mind it. I get asked if I have a bad sunburn or windburn, some people don't believe me when I tell them that that is actually my regular complexion. "No, you definitely have a sunburn." Okay, I'll take note of that and am glad you know way more about my face than myself, who has worn it for 20+ years!
> 
> I don't drink, but I know that would make it worse.
> 
> ...


Red skin and raccoon eyes is exactly what I have! :teeth How were you able to diminish the redness? It makes it look like I'm blushing all the time haha!


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah I used to have it on my cheeks in my teens. I've noticed these past couple of years it's pretty much gone away. I'm not sure if it was the acne I had that just made them red because I rarely get a pimple now and my redness has gone. I noticed that going from wearing heavy makeup every single day to now only when I have to work that my skin isnt red anymore. I don't know if this will work for but wearing no makeup helps. Also, I noticed that the Olay 7 effects works super well. I used to wash my face at night, then apply the cream just before I went to bed. I saw results after a few days so I continued to use it and now I have no redness at all.


----------



## Ciaran128 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a touch of the 'raccoon eyes' too. Not a great look but it's actually looking a little better these days. What's worse is that my skin gets quite oily and I have some acne scars from when I was younger. Wow, I'm really painting a pretty picture here, lol!


----------



## Socialgem (Apr 15, 2015)

I have ichthyosis Vulgaris and my doctor recommended SR Lotion to manage my dry skin. He said it is good for Rosacea spots too. Do you have dry skin besides red patches? If you have. then it is true that you can use SR Lotion for that. The doctor said it's a new treament for extremely dry skin conditions. In fact, it has controlled mine very well.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

yep, I have it. I've had it since my mid 20s, about a decade. The doctor I went to told me it's unusual for young people to have it, but she also prescribed me the wrong thing for it so she's not super reliable.

It started out on just one side of my face around the cheekbone, grew to cover my whole cheek and is now on both cheeks. I used to use a special cream for it, but I didn't really notice that it made a difference, so after a few years I stopped bothering. It's gotten a little better, and seems to flare up less without using the cream. It flares up every once in a while, maybe a couple times a year, usually if there is a big change in weather.

When I first had it I was pretty upset about it, so I went to a dermatologist. He recommended I do laser surgery, as a young student w no money, to the tune of 30k. Then he told me there was only like a 50/50 change the surgery would work, and that there were no refunds. What a quack!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

My face gets red like this, at first I thought it was rosacea but after more research It called Keratosis Pilaris with slightly raised bumps hair follicles.


----------



## StoopGirl (Mar 30, 2015)

I kinda do. My dermatologist said is photosensitivity tho, It isnt bumpy unless on the pimples from time to time, but aside from that, she's never prescribed me anything for the redness. I only use a spring water spray when I feel my face really warm and red. The kind I have is the one thats only on the cheeks, very dry, which constrats a lot with the yellowish-white tone around my eyes and oily T zone. My cousin asked me if Ive checked for lupus, cus of the 'racoon-eyes' :|

99% of the time My cheeks are red -exept once I got severe sunburn that turn the redness to purpleness-, be it drinking hot tea, warm clothes, sun exposure or minimal physical activity the trigger. I dont bother much during winter, I like icy cold anyway. Its the heat I cant stand, add it the clown-like cheeks. 
I dont use makeup at all, It scares me to use anything on myface I dont want to cover my cheeks, I want to relieve the uncomfortableness when It worsens. And I dont recognize myself without my flaming cheeks 

By now Ive surrended to the fact my cheeks ARE red, and WILL BE red cus theyve been alwyas red. And Ive known (relatives too) ones that got it worse.
RN its a pinky-ish red cus of the pale tone of my face due to lack of sleep


----------

